# Huge Lump above testicle



## AimeeRiley (Jun 17, 2008)

I had my rabbit out of his cage tonight and noticed that he has a huge lump, which at first i thought was one of his testicles but after realized it is just above them 

Its too late for me to call the vet tonight, i am going to call tomorrow and make an appointment. I was just wondering if someone can tell me if they have seen this before or have delt with it, im very worried.

Thanks
Aimee

I have a picture of it but dont know to upload it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AimeeRiley said:


> I had my rabbit out of his cage tonight and noticed that he has a huge lump, which at first i thought was one of his testicles but after realized it is just above them
> 
> Its too late for me to call the vet tonight, i am going to call tomorrow and make an appointment. I was just wondering if someone can tell me if they have seen this before or have delt with it, im very worried.
> 
> ...


Its difficult without seeing what it looks like. Could be a cyst? definetely get the vet to have a look, let us know how you get on.


----------



## AimeeRiley (Jun 17, 2008)

I had him to the vet today, they drained a bunch of fluid from the lump, they couldnt tell what the fluid was, it resembled rabbit urine, it was yellowish and creamy but didnt smell.......3 of the vets said they had never seen anything like it and at best could guess it might be urine.

they said the lump is not on the outside of the skin its in his abdomon, right above the testicles. Im thinking it must be an enlarged bladder.

they gave me antibiodics but are not sure they will do anything, its kinda a shot in the dark......if that doesnt work they would have to do surgery and are pretty sure they wouldnt be able to fix whatever is wrong

im heartbroken....i hope the antibiodics fix it!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AimeeRiley said:


> I had him to the vet today, they drained a bunch of fluid from the lump, they couldnt tell what the fluid was, it resembled rabbit urine, it was yellowish and creamy but didnt smell.......3 of the vets said they had never seen anything like it and at best could guess it might be urine.
> 
> they said the lump is not on the outside of the skin its in his abdomon, right above the testicles. Im thinking it must be an enlarged bladder.
> 
> ...


Hmmm i find it hard to trust vets with rabbits. If i was you id go to Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin there are alot of experienced rabbit owners and rescues there. It is a very active bunny forum and they may have seen it before. They are great at helping out with issues liek this.


----------



## AimeeRiley (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks i will try that


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

how about try other vets... for second opinion.. it must be something..


----------



## AimeeRiley (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the only vet where I live that deals with rabbits


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest finding another decent vet to get a second opinion. The first time I took my rat Toby into my vet about a lump I found near his bits, the vet told me the lump was part of his genitals  she wasn't overly keen on him even being near her and never even touched the lump to make sure.

The lump ended up being an abscess and he's had like 5/6 now but I know what to do with them so I don't mind the mess lol.

With the hole I'd imagine your rabbit has now, keep it bathed in salt warm water for a few minutes every now and then during the week to make sure it doesn't clog up with muck. Vets will generally pop something like that (which I hate them for as its the WORST thing to do with an abscess!) so the hole will be small and easily blocked again.

Hope your bunny gets better soon!


----------



## EmaWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

i had a male rabbit who had this problem, Fluffy. i was told he had a hernia, his bladder had dropped down into his testicles and he had an Op. Few weeks later, it came back, for another Op costing approx £140 again, with the vets telling me a small chance of success this time, poor fuffy was put to sleep as we didnt want him to go through any more pain. Tonight i realised my other male rabbit Bugsey is looking to have the same problem! perhaps a hernia again, who knows.


----------

